# Hunting Raccoon



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Whats the best way to hun ****? As far as calling, setting up etc?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

look in the other topics because others have asked this question before


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

at night use a flashlight and a 2x4 or if you want to be far away use a flashlight and a .22 because i have never had good luck waiting just go looking!!!


----------

